# Moss to the Pack, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

PA and Dubay were talking about Moss being traded to the pack a few minutes ago. Aparantly the pack are trading Aaron Rodgers and a conditional pick for old #84. Can it get any worse? I feel like I just got kicked in the nuts, and then punched in the stomach. Their source was the Boston Herald.   uke: uke: uke: 
http://patriots.bostonherald.com/patrio ... eid=188664


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

So what? He's washed up if you ask me. He's lost alot of speed and I don't really think he's all that healthy. Besides he never played 100% when he was. :lol:

Look how much he helped the Raiders! 

I really think the Packers should have let Rodgers start last year and get him some experiance. They could get decent recievers in the draft.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't think for one minute that old #84 won't want a piece of the Vikes. I am willing to bet that Moss has a banner year........But only one!!!!! Then he will go back to his old antics.

Remmi, what do ya think???

This couls mean that their might be a big old LSU QB available at the #7 pick. WHat will the vikes do now??????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote from packers.com.......

"Bob Harlan, the Green Bay Packers' chairman and CEO, said this morning it seemed unlikely that a trade to acquire receiver Randy Moss from Oakland was imminent."


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope Moss stays where he is. The Packers don't need that "cancer" on their team.
Ken, what are you doing on Packers.com and why would you admit it? Are you a secret closet Packers fan?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe the sky was falling earlier this morning. I sure hope so! But I remember how many times the Vikes denied the Moss to Oakland rumors.

This is from the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel.

THURSDAY, March 15, 2007, 2:26 p.m.
By Bob McGinn

Sources: Deal for Moss not imminent
The Green Bay Packers and Oakland Raiders are not close to a trade in which the Packers would acquire wide receiver Randy Moss, NFL sources familiar with the situation told the Journal Sentinel today.

Officials from both teams labeled as inaccurate a report written by Michael Felger of the Boston Herald quoting a source in Wisconsin that the two teams "are on the verge of announcing a trade that would send the troubled wide receiver to Green Bay in exchange for backup quarterback Aaron Rodgers."

"It's all a joke," a personnel man for one of the two clubs said.

"It's not true," said another personnel man for one of the two teams. "That's just stupid."


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> So what? He's washed up if you ask me. He's lost alot of speed and I don't really think he's all that healthy. Besides he never played 100% when he was. :lol:
> 
> Look how much he helped the Raiders!
> 
> I really think the Packers should have let Rodgers start last year and get him some experiance. They could get decent recievers in the draft.


Yeah and moss had plenty of help to , i mean with the great o-line and the probowl play of the rb's and qb's it was all his fault, answer thie question how in the hell is a deep reciver suppose to make stats when his line cant even block one ****ing guy, but hey it's all his fault :withstupid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I hate the Pack...hope they get the cancer that a washed up Moss is. Even given that, I bet he torches the Vikes in their two games next year.

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> I hope Moss stays where he is. The Packers don't need that "cancer" on their team.
> Ken, what are you doing on Packers.com and why would you admit it? Are you a secret closet Packers fan?


You have to know your enemy to beat him. :rock:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Remmi, what do ya think???


I think I've been working to damn hard/much this week. I don't think I've been on NODAK at all this week.

I would like to see Moss with the Pack. I agree that he would probably only work hard for 1 year and then be a pain in the a$$.........but his upside is still pretty substantial.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Although I am definately not a Moss fan he could be what the Packers need to do some damage. They performed better last year than I expected. What really matters is that they stomp the Vikings hard.

GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

i wish the vikings would get him back.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I agree that he would probably only work hard for 1 year and then be a pain in the a$$.........but his upside is still pretty substantial.


Yep this is likely a move to give Favre a go to guy for 1 last hurrahhhh

I'm sure they are probably looking at giving Brett everything he needs to have a great last year, as after this year the rebuilding process begins...

Randy and Brett could both retire together if they had some smashing success... You can imagine that would give the reporters a swan song story to over-talk about all year....

Ryan


----------

